

Ask HN: Have you been harmed by a behavioral ad network? - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/sabackchan/2009/09/08/have-you-ever-been-harmed-by-tracking-co/

======
rizzn
I'm looking for legitimate gripes with behavioral ad networks. I know most of
the arguments from both sides about why they are necessary and why they might
be evil.

I'm looking for concrete examples of behavioral ad network privacy violations.

Any discussion is welcome, but that's mostly what I'm digging for in this
post.

